# First batch homemade laundry soap



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

I made my first batch of laundry soap and have some questions. Here's the basic recipe I used:

1 cup soap, grated (suggested soaps were Ivory, Kirk's Castile, Fels-Naptha)
1/2 cup borax
1/4 cup baking soda
1/4 cup oxyclean

I used Kirk's and didn't use the oxyclean, so I double the baking soda.

When I measured the grated soap, should I have packed it in the measuring cup? I just scooped it and shook it to level it. So I got two cups out of one 4 oz bar. To the 2 cups of soap, I added 1 cup borax and 1 cup baking soda,

What can I do to keep it from clumping? I put it in a plastic 1/2 gallon container with a lid. I was thinking about putting rice in a muslin bag and putting it in the container. I use rice to keep my salt from clumping, wonder if it would work the same on the soap.

I've read about adding essential oils to the soap to give it a scent. What about fresh, crushed lavender? I know it would make what's in the container smell nice, but would it be enough to scent the clothes? I'm thinking it wouldn't.

I've got my first load going. I'll let you know the results. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.

Cats


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I make a ginormous recipe. 12 cups borax, 8 cups baking soda, 8 cups washing soda, and 8 cups grated bar soap. I use Fels Naptha, one grated bar per 2 cups. I don't actually measure the soap any more since I use the same kind every time. I just add a dozen drops of lemon balm EO and mix it in and it smells amazing.

I haven't had trouble with clumping, even though my laundry room is incredibly humid (has no A/C).

Extra soap isn't going to hurt anything, so I'd err on the heavy side, personally.


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

Taylor R. said:


> I make a ginormous recipe. 12 cups borax, 8 cups baking soda, 8 cups washing soda, and 8 cups grated bar soap. I use Fels Naptha, one grated bar per 2 cups. I don't actually measure the soap any more since I use the same kind every time. I just add a dozen drops of lemon balm EO and mix it in and it smells amazing.
> 
> I haven't had trouble with clumping, even though my laundry room is incredibly humid (has no A/C).
> 
> Extra soap isn't going to hurt anything, so I'd err on the heavy side, personally.


It's just me, so I don't need to make up a whole bunch at a time. So, I could grate the 3rd bar I have and mix with what I've already made? The Kirk's Castile is 4oz a bar. I have mildly, sensitive skin, which is why I used the Kirk's and the baking soda instead of the washing soda. I've washed 3 loads, and am happy so far.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

I don't know about anyone else, but our soap has some lumps.
We stir it before we use it, and it measures out just fine.

It gets the clothes clean, and we know what is in it!

How did your load turn out?


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

Rick said:


> How did your load turn out?


I'm pleased. I did use Downy (lavender) in the rinse and a dryer sheet (lavender) in one load, in another I didn't use the Downy, but did use the dryer sheet. To me, there's no difference between the two loads. Next, I'll try it without a dryer sheet. Since I have lavender plants, I'm hoping I can find a way to make my own lavender scented dryer sheets and/or fabric softener.


----------



## bnmorgan (Aug 2, 2013)

Keep in mind baking soda and washing soda aren't the same thing, and I'd think neither is more likely than the other to cause an allergy problem, and neither would be likely to.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

You can make washing soda out of baking soda. It's really easy. Google it and you'll find it. So much cheaper.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

I just started making my own laundry detergent and dish soap in the last few months. We are an entire family of people with sensitive skin, and making it myself has been a godsend. Not only cheaper, but also no more breakouts or rashes. 

Love it.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

I use homemade laundry detergent...have for about 3 years now. my only complaint EVER is that if you have a baby and they throw up...use store bought detergent to wash the bedding and clothes because the odor doesn't get out well otherwise.

I keep a small box of powdered detergent (one of the ones that costs 4 dollars or so). every once in a while I use it on a load. sometimes if i forget about a load in the washer, i use it because i think it is better at getting the odor out. my box lasts me about a year since i only use it a few times a month.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Do any of you who are making your own laundry soap have a front-loading machine? Do you have an aeration system? I've always been told to use liquid detergent because we are not on county sewer, so I have steered away from the home recipes.....


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

FarmChix said:


> Do any of you who are making your own laundry soap have a front-loading machine? Do you have an aeration system? I've always been told to use liquid detergent because we are not on county sewer, so I have steered away from the home recipes.....


I have never heard anything about that...we have a septic tank and sand mound for black water, gray water just drains onto the bank below the house and goes down into our woods.

Both versions of my homemade detergent are liquid.
one uses the fels naptha bar...you grate it, melt it in water over the stove mix it with borax, washing soda and oxiclean..then add water to equal 10 gallons
the second uses dawn dish soap, borax and washing soda, the amounts are for 1 gallon and you can use any scent of dawn that you want to.

for a front loading machine are you worried about suds because the fels naptha is very low suds.???


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

FarmChix said:


> Do any of you who are making your own laundry soap have a front-loading machine? Do you have an aeration system? I've always been told to use liquid detergent because we are not on county sewer, so I have steered away from the home recipes.....


All the blogs and places that I looked for a recipe for homemade laundry soap said that because the homemade version is low-sudsing they're great for HE washers. And I've only seen a warning against using the homemade liquid version if you're on a sewer. My washer and kitchen sink both drain to a "dry" well.


----------



## mustluvpits (Dec 7, 2013)

You can try this....Its works with our family....

Supplies

&#8226;5 Gallon Bucket WITH Lid
&#8226;Large Pot
&#8226;Cheese Grater
&#8226;Old Laundry Soap Container or Gallon Jug
Ingredients

&#8226;Fels Naptha Soap, one bar, grated 
&#8226;1 cup 20 Mule Team Borax
&#8226;1 cup Arm & Hammer Washing Soda
&#8226;4 1/2 gallons water
How to Make Laundry Soap - Finding Your Ingredients: 
You can find new 5-gallon buckets pretty cheap at Lowe's or Home Depot. Make sure you buy a lid for your bucket. They are sold separately for around a dollar. Of course, if you already have a 5-gallon bucket handy, recycle it and save yourself a few dollars.

Fels Naptha soap is usually available in the laundry department at Wal-mart or Target, but if you cannot find Fels Naptha, you can use Zote, which seems to be more readily available. This should cost you around a dollar. 

The 20 Mule Team Borax is usually found in your local Wal-mart or Target as well. If you cannot find it, ask the department manager to special order you some. Borax is pretty inexpensive, usually around $3 for a box of around 4.5 lbs. You only need to use 1 cup per 5-gallons of laundry soap. 

Arm and Hammer Washing Soda is also found in the laundry aisle. Make sure you get the Washing Soda and not the Baking Soda which is found in the baking aisle. Baking soda will not work for this recipe. The Washing Soda is also inexpensive, again, around $3 for a box of about 3.5 lbs. And you'll only need a cup per 5 gallons. 

You'll start by grating your Fels Naptha soap with the cheese grater. We bought an old cheese grater at GoodWill for about a dollar and use it exclusively for grating laundry soap. 

Next, put the soap in your pot and cover it with about an inch of water. Cook on low until the soap is fully melted. Stir frequently; you don't want it burning on the bottom. Of course, your pot will clean up pretty easily!

Next, add a cup of borax and a cup of washing soda. Again, add more water, stirring on low until the borax and washing soda are completely dissolved. 

Now put the mixture into your 5 gallon bucket, adding hot water to fill the 5 gallon bucket. Stir as you go. 

I like to leave mine to sit overnight to cool, but if you need to do some laundry right away, it is perfectly fine to use at this point. 

If you do let it cool, the next day, you will find your laundry soap has congealed in the 5 gallon bucket, with a consistency similar to Jell-o. Simply squish it around through your fingers until it is a uniform lumpy texture. 

Save your old laundry soap container. Ladle your homemade soap into it, and use the same amount as you're used to. If you don't have a laundry soap container, you can use a gallon jug and measure out 1/2-1 cup of detergent per load.


----------



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't find the Arm & Hammer Washing Soda, locally, I did find Arm & Hammer with Oxyclean, is that an ok substitute or is there something different I need to use?


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I make my own.

I bought a "kit" from a lady at a farmers market in West Virginia in August of 2012 and it looks like pretty much the same ingredients as listed by the OP. I think it was supposed to make 10 gallons.

I have a small gram scale that I used to carefully weigh out all of the ingredients into tiny little sandwich bags with the appropriate ratio of ingredients in each bag, each enough for a little less than 1 gallon of finished liquid detergent when all mixed up. Everything is dry and will keep just fine.

My jug is an old store bought laundry jug that's a little less than a gallon. I think I originally had 12 little baggies. (I think I have 5 left. I only use about 1/3 of a cap full for most loads, which is probably 1/4 cup of detergent.) 

When I use the last of my jug, I fill it with water, put that on the stove in a pot and heat the water stirring in the ingredients from one baggie until it dissolves. I let it cool and pour it back into the jug. Another gallon made and I don't have to wonder where to put 5 or 10 gallons of laundry soap. 

We live in an rv so space is not so easy to come by as those who have a great big house. We do have an apartment size washer and dryer in our rv and the washer is a front loading Whirlpool. We've had absolutely no issue with too many suds. 

Just what works for me.


----------



## mustluvpits (Dec 7, 2013)

yes you can use Arm & Hammer with Oxyclean.


----------



## mustluvpits (Dec 7, 2013)

I have a good size laundry room here. I also have a front loading washer n dryer. its works great. its also "he" for my machine.


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

If like me you grab a large box of baking Soda :hair instead of Washing soda. You can take the baking soda, a cookie sheet and a two hundred fifty degree oven for twenty minutes and make Washing soda. Just stir it around a couple of times. It works really well.


----------



## tentance (Aug 16, 2012)

i use the formulation posted by mustluvpits...

&#8226;Fels Naptha Soap, one bar, grated 
&#8226;1 cup 20 Mule Team Borax
&#8226;1 cup Arm & Hammer Washing Soda
&#8226;4 1/2 gallons water

you can use any kind of bar soap, including homemade soap pieces that didn't come out well. my homemade detergent takes out smells very well, but when i think it might not standup to the task i throw in an extra spoonful of baking soda into the load. 

it would be very hard to have a skin reaction to baking soda/washing soda, but if they were identified as the culprit over the barsoap and the dryer sheets then i would adjust the water level first, perhaps two rinses.
i don't use dryer sheets ever anymore. i try to hang out my clothes as much as possible, and the electricity bill has thanked me. sometimes the clothes are not completely dry at the end of the day, so i either hand them again the next day or pop in the dryer for 10 minutes.

i don't think you needed to have packed it in the measuring cup. it doesn't have to be that exact. but i would advise making the liquid detergent if you have the space for it, i have a tiny laundry room but still somehow managed to fit 10 old wine jugs filled with detergent in there.

you can use borax and washing/baking soda instead of oxyclean, saves some money there.

what can you do about clumping? try the liquid method? it works great for us, deep in the land of humidity.

fresh crushed lavender - probably not strong enough to scent the clothes, but why not try it? what's to lose?


----------



## mustluvpits (Dec 7, 2013)

Make Your Own Fabric Softener

Supplies

&#8226;Very large bowl
&#8226;Empty gallon water jug or recycled fabric softener bottle
&#8226;Funnel
Ingredients

&#8226;Baking Soda 
&#8226;Distilled White Vinegar 
&#8226;Water 
&#8226;Essential Oil (optional) 



For the fabric softener, you'll need distilled white vinegar, a gallon water jug, baking soda (yes, actual baking soda this time, in the baking aisle), water, a big bowl, a funnel, and essential oil. 

The essential oil is optional. If you don't like the smell of vinegar, use essential oil. But do understand that the vinegar will rinse out in the wash, so even if you don't use essential oil, your clothes will not smell of vinegar. But the bottle of fabric softener will. Plus, the essential oil will make your clothes fragrant. 

Ok. First, measure out 1 cup of baking soda and pour it into a large bowl. Add 1 cup of water, and swish it around to dissolve it. Now this is where it gets fun. 

Add 6 cups of vinegar. You'll notice right away the chemical reaction going on. This is why it is critical that you have a large bowl, otherwise you'll have a large mess. Once those 6 cups are in, you'll add 6 more cups water, and 10-15 drops of your favorite essential oil. 

We're using spearmint here, which I do not recommend unless you want your clothes to smell like toothpaste. I just couldn't find my lavender for this video! Good scents for fabric softener are any flower based oil like lavender, or even tea tree oil. 

Once your oil is in, stir it up, and then pour into an empty gallon jug, or recycled fabric softener bottle. Use one cup during your rinse cycle. 


ENJOY!


----------



## Al Von (Aug 9, 2012)

Just helped [1st time for me] my wife make another batch of laundry detergent. Melting the Fels-Naptha was a bit much with the scent. Next time I think we'll do it on the propane grill outside! 

We have a Bosch front-loader, are on well water with a softener, and septic. The homemade stuff works great!


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

We are on septic too and no problems with the homemade laundry soap. 

Word of caution though if you are making liquid don't add oxyclean to it. It foamed up and overflowed the pan. Made quite the mess. Instead it would be better to add oxyclean to the washer. Also, I don't think it is suppose to be used with bleach.


----------



## ameliejo (Jan 6, 2014)

I have heard horror stories about septics and laundry homemade soap.


----------



## tractorsntiaras (Feb 18, 2014)

We have found that putting the Fels-Naptha in the microwave for a couple of minutes, waiting for it to cool, then putting it in the blender makes a consistency closer to powder, like the rest of the ingredients. This seems to make everything mix well. It will puff up in the microwave. I cut it into cubes while its still warm, allow it to cool ( that takes a while, it stays hot) then putting it in the blender and pulsing it until you get powder. Make sure its cool before doing that or it will just stick to the inside of the blender and blades.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I have just made my third batch and it lasts me about 3 months.
I prefer using bars of zote as I like the smell of it. I only use 1 bottle of the purex crystals. I think 2 would make it to strong for me as I like things only lightly or non scented.

http://www.howdoesshe.com/cheaper-and-better-diy-laundry-detergent/

1 (4 lb 12 oz) Box of Borax- Found in the detergent aisle

1 (3 lb 7 oz) Box of Arm & Hammer Super Washing Soda- Found in the detergent aisle

1 (3 lb) Container of OxyClean- Found in the detergent aisle. (This is optional but I highly recommend adding it)

2 (14.1 oz) Bars of Zote Soap- Found in the detergent aisle (we chose to do pink for the scent but the white would be just fine. You can also use Fels Naptha)

1 (4 lb) Box of Arm & Hammer Baking Soda- Found in the cooking aisle (You could also get two 2 lb box, we couldn&#8217;t find the larger 4lb box when we went)

1-2 (55 oz) Bottle of Purex Crystals Fabric Softener- or use 3-4 bottles of Scentsy Washer Whiffs. Scentsy washer whiffs are my top choice, (they smell out-of-this-world amazing &#8211; my favorite is Quiver), but when in a hurry, I opt for the Purex, (which can be found in the detergent aisle).


----------

